# Food Prices...?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

How are food prices holding up in Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> How are food prices holding up in Cyprus?


Not much change on the whole but some discount shops now which helps


----------



## loobielou (Apr 21, 2010)

We are a family of 2 adults and 3 kids (that eat us out of house and home). We have been here 5 months and I have now got used to the supermarkets here. I have managed to drop my weekly food shopping bill to no more than 140.00 euros a week and that includes my meat and veg. I then do a monthly shop at Smart and get all the household and personal stuff and I usually spend about 60 euros. I have to stock up on bread and milk again through the week but thats the same price as UK anyway.

I shop at Metro now as it is a smaller store which means less choice and temptation and I manage to get everything I need. When I go yo Orphanides or Carrefour I spend at least 190 euros a week.

Cant wait to see what Lidl has to offer.

Hope this helps


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

toebeenz said:


> How are food prices holding up in Cyprus?


We did a "test" this summer, and shopped for 5 weeks, mostly at Paps in Polis. We bought just about anything, to test the real prices for ourselves.
Beer, wine (esp offers), local fruit and fish such as sea bream and sea bass were cheaper than the UK. I expected cereals to be more, but they weren't.

Toiletries, cosmetics etc seemed more expensive. Yoghurts were more, but the local sheeps and goat yogghies were delicious.

Summary: prices about the same as Waitrose UK where we shop.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

We have just returned from a weeks visit tying up the school for the kids when we move out in Feb next year, we ate our a couple of times and shopped, cooked and ate in also, found that the prices were not much difference to the UK, fresh veg and fruit cheaper and tastier, Found a nice shop selling meat, fish beef etc, all of it frozen but very good standard, 2x Venison loin steaks for 7euros!!! On main road between Pahos and Coral bay.

Steve


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Comparing supermarket prices with UK ones, in most places I've lived, the UK supermarkets tend to always be cheaper. That said, the Cyprus supermarket prices compared with the average wage of the country does not make great reading. 

Has anyone tried buying from local markets and butchers etc.. to compare?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We always buy from the fruit markets, local butchers, bakers etc. Also the discount shops like the Euro shops, UKays and other shops like that. Spirou are cheaper than the big supermarkets also.
We only use the big supermarkets for things we cannot get elsewhere.
By shopping around you can save a lot and on the whole we find it no more expensive than the UK.


----------

